# Reverse loop w/ LGB 10151 help please



## MattSF3 (Jul 27, 2020)

It's a long story, but I recently inherited ALOT of G scale trains and thought it would be nice to add a small loop in the garden. That loop has qickly turned into a large layout with a reverse loop at each end. I finally got the track set and leveled so I figured I'd give it a test run, and had problems with both loops.

When the loco enters the loop and crosses the 1015T section it dies, as if there is no power. This happens at both loops. I was worried that maybe they were old or damaged, so I repalced one with a brand new one and it didn't work either. I tried flipping the T section just incase, but nothing. The K section has the arrow pointing out of the loop, towards the switch as indicated in the instructions.

Is there something that I'm missing, or an easy diagnostic? If it matters, I'm using a cheap Playmobile loco now, since the track is still in construction mode and I didn't want to bring out the good stuff quite yet. I have LGB locos to use if it matters. 

THANK YOU!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you DC or DCC?
Did you ad a DPDT switch to reverse the mainline power after entering the loop?
For DC see page 124 of the LGB 559 PDF manual, it is available on the web via a goodle search.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

For DC, did you follow the wiring in the attached pdf?
For this LGB reverse loop, the trains MUST always run around the reverse loop only in the direction indicated by the red arrows
http://www.gbdb.info/data/weitere_dokumente/LGB/1015K_2.pdf


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you using a/c or d/c to power the turnout motors/related parts? You should be using an a/c supply of about 16 volts and the LGB parts convert this to the proper d/c polarity.


----------



## MattSF3 (Jul 27, 2020)

*Thanks*

Thanks All, 

I'm running DC. Right now I was just trying to go super simple and was just using an LGB 5003, almost like I was just doing a basic loop. I have a LGB 5006 that I planned on using on the final setup. 

Thanks for the reference to 559. That was new to me, and definitely looks like it will help. What I was trying for now is basically Circuit 8 (p 122-123), which seems to show a simple set up with the connections outside the loop, and T/K in the loop, no other wiring. Is this right? Because that is how I have mine (as far as I can tell)... 

I have EPL switches and all that stuff, that was Phase 2. I was pretty much just making sure that I was ok on clearances, bridges etc before I got in too deep (or deeper I guess). 

Thanks!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

look it up in the http://kormsen.info/lgb-manual.pdf pages 122 and 123.

maybe, the previous owner messed with the diodes in the "K" unit.


----------



## MattSF3 (Jul 27, 2020)

I've used 3 different K sections, all brand new out of the box, and have had the same problem with all of them.

Is the diode so delicate that I may have fried it somehow? Are they replaceable? Is there a good way to test them?

Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I find Martin to have some great diagrams for the older LGB EPL system. Look at this link for a dogbone setup.



http://www.altek.nl/graphtips/keerlussen.gif


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

MattSF3 said:


> ...
> Is the diode so delicate that I may have fried it somehow? Are they replaceable? Is there a good way to test them?
> 
> Thanks!


they are not delicate and they are replacable.

if you got the same problem with new ones, probably you installed something wrong.
try to change around the wires, that go from transformer/controller to the rails. (on LGB the blue and red ones)


----------

